# Weekday fishing...looking for a fellow old fart.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My tin boat is in TN; I fish out of my kayak here (greater Galveston Bay area) during the week. 

Looking to see if anyone of like age/mind needs a occasional fishing partner. More than happy to pay gas, etc. and help with clean up. Freshwater or salt, ......just so fish swim in it.

Your boat, or yakking, either way. Please let me know. 

richg99


----------

